# Is my jaw recessed, or is it my chin? Both?



## Dog (Sep 14, 2018)

And what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

Yeah it is. Get sliding genio


----------



## jefferson (Sep 14, 2018)

Also shave and haircut


----------



## Dog (Sep 14, 2018)

Okay, just the chin then. Good, much cheaper. Thank you


jefferson said:


> Also shave and haircut


Freshly shaved.  As for a haircut, I'm still deciding on that one, because I kind of like how it looks blow dryed, combed back, which it's not in this pic. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## UBER (Sep 14, 2018)

Retruded maxilla and mandilbe. 

But legit mogs me.


Also, nice hair.


----------



## Balance87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Bro it’s not even that bad. Mine is worse. What you should be worried about is your unkept hair.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Sep 14, 2018)

wow youd be be chad lite if you had a good lower third


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Sep 16, 2018)

Mandible is really short and thus undevelloped also overbite. Try fix that first and then go to genioplasty. I think youre chin isnt that recesed


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

Balance87 said:


> Mine is worse


:banderas:


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 14, 2019)

We have quite similar hair


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 14, 2019)

it's your chin. your midface angle is good, but it's recessed. your lower jaw is seriously reccesesed. you need doublejaw about 1cm bottom and 5mm top, with geniplasty aorund 5mm


----------

